# Save the Date! PLOWSITE MEETING 10/20/07



## Vaughn Schultz

Okay there is too much yapping about a possible plowsite meeting, so here it is October 20th (Saturday), 07 Location will be decided on wed (9/12/07), so chime in if you want to come so that we may pick a spot that is close to us all. I can tell you right now, that most likely it will be in northern IL, Indiana, or Iowa. Just seems there is a big concentration of people there. Lets all try to attend, I as well as others have driven many hrs to other states to attend plowsite meetings, so stop complaining and drive out If we can get enough people maybe we will get a party bus like some guys did in years pastxysport .I have planned this well in advance, so tell your wife, ask your mom or put it on the calender, I hope to see you all there. . . . . . .


----------



## repo_man62

Ding ding ding ding ding....count me in.... that'll be my 3 year anniversary on Plowsite...hope e-ones upon their payments!


----------



## stroker79

have fun! I wont be able to make it that day but its ok, not everyone will be able to make it all on the same day.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

IN,,ill be there for sure :redbounce :bluebounc


----------



## grandview

What the hell! Buffalo NY not good enough for a convention ? We hold the annual Airport snow removal convention and 2008 SIMA . Or maybe there's just too much snow here for you guys to handle!  :waving:


----------



## Bporter

Most likley I'll Be there It will be my first....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Bporter;402687 said:


> Most likely I'll Be there It will be my first....


Thats what I like to hear ! and for the record, I really don't think anyone really knows anyone els here. We are all a bunch of Internet friends. Yes I know its hard to say, Internet friends


----------



## Frostysnow

i say cleveland, oh. I know there would be a good turnout from ohio guys and it is good middle ground for everyone else. Plus, we could tour the meyer manufacturing building.


----------



## Mark13

Eric or Bryan, could I get another field trip permission form??


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;402896 said:


> Eric or Bryan, could I get another field trip permission form??


LOL you really feel safe signing a permission slip that he creates?! Look at his signature!! LOL


----------



## Mark13

stroker79;402955 said:


> LOL you really feel safe signing a permission slip that he creates?! Look at his signature!! LOL


Ya, I read it earlier today. In case you missed out of the fun last winter, he was going to kidnapp me several times so I could come to the plowsite meetings. My parents thought I would do something dumb or idk what if I went to one of them. My parents didn't think I would do the right thing if I was out with a bunch of older guys. I told them I would be fine but they felt differently, probably still do.


----------



## stroker79

Mark13;402977 said:


> Ya, I read it earlier today. In case you missed out of the fun last winter, he was going to kidnapp me several times so I could come to the plowsite meetings. My parents thought I would do something dumb or idk what if I went to one of them. My parents didn't think I would do the right thing if I was out with a bunch of older guys. I told them I would be fine but they felt differently, probably still do.


Oh i know, i read all the posts and was at the meeting. Better luck this year!


----------



## JohnnyU

stroker79;402955 said:


> LOL you really feel safe signing a permission slip that he creates?! Look at his signature!! LOL


That's a quote from the first Pirates of the Carribean movie.


----------



## yamaguy

So, what to you have planned for us to do? Pin the tail on the donkey?, bob for apples?, Or just get sloppy drunk?


----------



## repo_man62

yamaguy;403061 said:


> Pin the tail on the donkey?, bob for apples?, Or just get sloppy drunk?


Well I guess that leaves me out! I don't do donkeys....I damn sure don't bob! And I don't drink...guess I could be the DD.


----------



## 06HD BOSS

Grassbusters;402582 said:


> Lets all try to attend, I as well as others have driven many hrs to other states to attend plowsite meetings, so stop complaining and drive out


Or for those around me..fly out. I would love to come, but not for a $325 air ticket.


Grassbusters;402697 said:


> We are all a bunch of Internet friends. Yes I know its hard to say, Internet friends


What? i always thought the computer was coming up with catchy replys to my posts.


----------



## SpruceLandscape

I second the Cleveland Oh. site.


----------



## repo_man62

Simple solution...take a BIG MAP and a BIG COMPASS ...go to the ARC from the most members (those of you who took drafting as I did will understand my theory) those who didn't...just measure the damn thing and go in the middle! (bet it's close to me)


----------



## Mark13

I think like Rockford IL is where we should meet. Or how about woodstock?


----------



## NoFearDeere

OOOO, Rockford, IL would be good. 20 minutes away for me!


----------



## Mark13

POPO4995;403183 said:


> OOOO, Rockford, IL would be good. 20 minutes away for me!


Its like 40 for me.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

so mark are you actually coming or whats the deal


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;403189 said:


> so mark are you actually coming or whats the deal


I want to, but I'm sure my parents will decide other wise. They encourage me to get a job that I will enjoy, but when I mention slowplowing they think I'm nuts.

Btw, When and where?


----------



## UglyTruck

I vote Rockford... I could to that in under 2 hours.


----------



## Mark13

Count to date
Buffalo, Ny- 1

Cleveland, Oh- 2

Rockford, IL- 3


----------



## Mark13

Bump. . . . . . .


----------



## NoFearDeere

Mark....you have to come though....


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Okay ROCKFORD Illinois, October 20th (Saturday) around 4PM. Someone pick a place close to the highway.


----------



## Mark13

POPO4995;403414 said:


> Mark....you have to come though....


I'm just going to tell my parents that I am meeting some friend in rockford to hang out. They don't need to know its a bunch of snow plow guys and a couple of them were in that video screwing around from last winter. (bnc/grassbusters)


----------



## NoFearDeere

Hooters is about 2 miles off of the Route 20 / Interstate 90 split....


----------



## CNY Plow

*start of snow season*

don't you guys read the almanac?
us guys in Central NY are expecting our first snow in mid-October (20th).
i can't be 1000 miles away partying with only five guys - there's gotta be at least fifty.
I wouldn't't even have a yard party with less than thirty.


----------



## Mark13

CNY Plow;403442 said:


> don't you guys read the almanac?
> us guys in Central NY are expecting our first snow in mid-October (20th).
> i can't be 1000 miles away partying with only five guys - there's gotta be at least fifty.
> I wouldn't't even have a yard party with less than thirty.


If you will pay for my gas, I'll try and come.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

CNY Plow;403442 said:


> i can't be 1000 miles away partying with only five guys - there's gotta be at least fifty.


So sorry were not good enough for you


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;403428 said:


> I'm just going to tell my parents that I am meeting some friend in rockford to hang out. They don't need to know its a bunch of snow plow guys and a couple of them were in that video screwing around from last winter. (bnc/grassbusters)


Your right that does sound better, "hey mom I'm going to meet some guys in Rockford that I met on the Internet" 

Second that was an awesome video, and we were not screwing around that was very well coordinated plowing, almost like a ballet (but cold and with trucks)


----------



## JohnnyU

Rockford on October 20? I'll give Paul a call and see if he wants to head up there.


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;403454 said:


> Second that was an awesome video, and we were not screwing around that was very well coordinated plowing, almost like a ballet (but cold and with trucks)


 Ya ya ya, whatever. It looked like a lot of goofing off (f450 donuts?). I probably would have been doing the same thing though.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

JohnnyU;403457 said:


> Rockford on October 20? I'll give Paul a call and see if he wants to head up there.


Hope to see you all :waving:


----------



## NoFearDeere

So have we decided the location in Rockford yet?


----------



## repo_man62

Grassbusters;403421 said:


> Okay ROCKFORD Illinois, October 20th (Saturday) around 4PM. Someone pick a place close to the highway.


No "pickle parks" either!!


----------



## repo_man62

Is there a prize for furthest distance? 528.7 miles for me.


----------



## stcroixjoe

i vote cleveland


----------



## repo_man62

Won't catch ME going to Ohio.


----------



## Mark13

repo_man62;405017 said:


> Won't catch ME going to Ohio.


I'm not attending if its in Ohio either. The way my truck is right now, I'm not sure if it would even make it.


----------



## ABES

Mark13 whats wrong with your chevy??


----------



## NoFearDeere

I think Rockford is really centrally located from all the way around. Its easy in and easy out too. Just my 0.02


----------



## Donny O.

hey i'm not real well known on here but rockford sounds great to me as well.....40 min south, and i grew up in rockford(not super proud of that though), but got smart and got out....LOL. so what kind of place are you looking for to have it? bar, reasturant, both, reasturant then place to party after, yard with bonfire and a grill, etc?


----------



## JohnnyU

Hey GB/BNC, do you still have that old New Holland Skid Steer?


----------



## Mark13

JohnnyU;405478 said:


> Hey GB/BNC, do you still have that old New Holland Skid Steer?


The one they were using hot charcoal to get the fuel heated up in so it would start?


----------



## Mark13

ABES;405046 said:


> Mark13 whats wrong with your chevy??


My truck has decided for the second time in a year that it would rather have all the coolant on the ground rather than inside the radiator/motor. Last time it was a block heater that cought fire and melted the seal around it, this time its something with the radiator. We have checked everything so we are thinking the radiator is bad. Also my transmission is confused. It feels like it could die at any time one day, then the next day it works fine. I have checked the fluid level several times and it is at the correct level. Other problems- heat doesn't always work, muffler is rusting out, sender unit for the gas is bad so all my guages are funny.

I vote Rockford for the second time.


----------



## Bporter

Wow mark for your truck not being that old it's sure giving you alot of problems


----------



## Mark13

Bporter;405669 said:


> Wow mark for your truck not being that old it's sure giving you alot of problems


Its a 98 with 150k on it. It was basically a perfect truck since I got it with 128k on it about a year and a half ago. Within the last month it all went downhill. I wanted to fix it up and sell it and buy a 97-98 cummins but parents won't let me so I guess I get to keep fixing this truck for a while. If I put a plow on this truck I'm wondering what else will go wrong.


----------



## ABES

Mark13;405665 said:


> My truck has decided for the second time in a year that it would rather have all the coolant on the ground rather than inside the radiator/motor. Last time it was a block heater that cought fire and melted the seal around it, this time its something with the radiator. We have checked everything so we are thinking the radiator is bad. Also my transmission is confused. It feels like it could die at any time one day, then the next day it works fine. I have checked the fluid level several times and it is at the correct level. Other problems- heat doesn't always work, muffler is rusting out, sender unit for the gas is bad so all my guages are funny.
> 
> I vote Rockford for the second time.


dude that sucks i hope my truck doesnt start having all those problems any time soon. mine has 138K on it and with as much $ as ive got into it i cant afford another breakdown. and if your muffler is rusting out why dont you just weld in a piece of pipe instead lol. hope your truck starts treating you better soon.


----------



## Mark13

ABES;405700 said:


> dude that sucks i hope my truck doesnt start having all those problems any time soon. mine has 138K on it and with as much $ as ive got into it i cant afford another breakdown. and if your muffler is rusting out why dont you just weld in a piece of pipe instead lol. hope your truck starts treating you better soon.


I'm thinking I am just going to run either flow 40s or bullets. I would run straights but I don't like the popping noise.


----------



## ABES

Mark13;405712 said:


> I'm thinking I am just going to run either flow 40s or bullets. I would run straights but I don't like the popping noise.


i know what you mean my friend runs open headers on his 302 F150 and after about 20 min i get a pounding headache.


----------



## repo_man62

I THOUGHT this thread was about a PlowSite meeting ... NOT a Chevy truck discussion!


----------



## ABES

repo_man62;405764 said:


> I THOUGHT this thread was about a PlowSite meeting ... NOT a Chevy truck discussion!


i knew that was coming sooner or later i apologize . :salute:


----------



## repo_man62

It's not that I mind THAT much... but I get e-mail notification of "new posts" and I'm thinkin'... Cool, somebody else is coming or maybe it's getting moved closer to me so I don't get the furthest distance award! Then I see it's someone else that has more trouble with their Chevy than I. BTW... No way in HELL, I'd put a plow on a truck with that many problems! Just my $.02.


----------



## dodgeguy99

repo_man62;405778 said:


> It's not that I mind THAT much... but I get e-mail notification of "new posts" and I'm thinkin'... Cool, somebody else is coming or maybe it's getting moved closer to me so I don't get the furthest distance award! Then I see it's someone else that has more trouble with their Chevy than I. BTW... No way in HELL, I'd put a plow on a truck with that many problems! Just my $.02.


SOMEBODY is a LITTLE grumpy today.


----------



## repo_man62

dodgeguy99;405782 said:


> SOMEBODY is a LITTLE grumpy today.


No... just speaking my mind.


----------



## JohnnyU

Mark13;405522 said:


> The one they were using hot charcoal to get the fuel heated up in so it would start?


Yea, I guess....


----------



## yamaguy

ABES;405046 said:


> Mark13 whats wrong with your chevy??


I think you answered your own question!!! JK (or am I) Ok so who's in for this big meet up in Rockford? I would also like to know what is planned?


----------



## NoFearDeere

What does Grassbusters and those guys think? I'm still up for Rockford..???


----------



## Mark13

I vote rockford for the third time,lol. I may even have a plow by then.


----------



## UglyTruck

Anybody have a tally on the votes so far???


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Grassbusters;403421 said:


> Okay ROCKFORD Illinois, October 20th (Saturday) around 4PM. Someone pick a place close to the highway.


what are we voting on? this is where we are going. I believe we will meet at hooters off the highway. but me and grass are in dover, Delaware right now, will be back in a couple days and post up whats going on....


----------



## Mark13

BNC SERVICES;406734 said:


> me and grass are in dover, Delaware right now


What the heck you doing in Delaware? We scare you away?


----------



## repo_man62

Rockford @ Hooters with my plow buddies! Gawd I'm geeked already!!


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Hello all, Count me in. Are we talking about the Hooters by Clocktower???

Ron G.


----------



## Donny O.

4evergreenlawns;406962 said:


> Hello all, Count me in. Are we talking about the Hooters by Clocktower???
> 
> Ron G.


it is actually down the street about 1/2 mile but yes that is the one.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Saturday, October 20, 2007 4PM

Hooters Bar & Grill
6904 Argus Dr.
Rockford, IL 61107

Next to Best Buy & Home Depot, right off of Perryville Rd.. Approx. 3 miles off of I-90 or I-39.


----------



## NoFearDeere

4evergreenlawns;406962 said:


> Hello all, Count me in. Are we talking about the Hooters by Clocktower???
> 
> Ron G.


Yup, like Donny O. said about 1/2 mile from the Clocktower Resort.


----------



## Donny O.

i'm assuming some of you have had a get together such as this before. so does everyone jsut meeting and having dinner and hanging out for a while then leaving or durring this do you decide to go elsewhere after dinner or jsut gonna sit there and drink and eat wings all night long, or what usualy happens?


----------



## JohnnyU

POPO4995;406996 said:


> Saturday, October 20, 2007 4PM
> 
> Hooters Bar & Grill
> 6904 Argus Dr.
> Rockford, IL 61107
> 
> Next to Best Buy & Home Depot, right off of Perryville Rd.. Approx. 3 miles off of I-90 or I-39.


4PM? Damn, why so late?


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Count me in!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Donny O.;407045 said:


> i'm assuming some of you have had a get together such as this before. so does everyone jsut meeting and having dinner and hanging out for a while then leaving or durring this do you decide to go elsewhere after dinner or jsut gonna sit there and drink and eat wings all night long, or what usualy happens?


Most people have not meet anyone els form here be for. But we will meet up at hooters, eat, drink, talk, whatever, then see where the night takes us


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

So what is the count???

Ron G.


----------



## jce4isu

im in i told the wife it will be b-day present being my b-day is on the 19th any cheap hotels cuz im getting loaded


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

jce4isu;409421 said:


> im in i told the wife it will be b-day present being my b-day is on the 19th any cheap hotels cuz im getting loaded


Thats what i like to hear..


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

jce4isu;409421 said:


> im in i told the wife it will be b-day present being my b-day is on the 19th any cheap hotels cuz im getting loaded


Way to be a TEAM player


----------



## Donny O.

Donny O.;407045 said:


> i'm assuming some of you have had a get together such as this before. so does everyone jsut meeting and having dinner and hanging out for a while then leaving or durring this do you decide to go elsewhere after dinner or jsut gonna sit there and drink and eat wings all night long, or what usualy happens?





Grassbusters;408267 said:


> Most people have not meet anyone els form here be for. But we will meet up at hooters, eat, drink, talk, whatever, then see where the night takes us


the reason I ask is i'm willing to offer up my yard, bonfire pit, grill, and some beds if anyone wanted to do that after. I live about 35 minutes up I90 from the hooters in rockford. I have a fire pit, parking, 3 sofas that pull into beds, futon, and a roll-a-way bed as well....there is also a Comfort Inn hotel right up the street. there is even a nice little bar right up the street where the drinks are cheap, jukebox works, and the pool table is almost as level as the one in my basement. 

Doesnt' matter either way just thought I would throw the offer out there. as far as i know right now I will be at Hooters.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Donny O.;409511 said:


> the reason I ask is i'm willing to offer up my yard, bonfire pit, grill, and some beds if anyone wanted to do that after. I live about 35 minutes up I90 from the hooters in rockford. I have a fire pit, parking, 3 sofas that pull into beds, futon, and a roll-a-way bed as well....there is also a Comfort Inn hotel right up the street. there is even a nice little bar right up the street where the drinks are cheap, jukebox works, and the pool table is almost as level as the one in my basement.
> 
> Doesnt' matter either way just thought I would throw the offer out there. as far as i know right now I will be at Hooters.


I think this trip is really coming together  Keep up to good work guys:salute: I think a bon fire would be awesome.


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Damnit... I just realized im gone to the races that weekend:crying:


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Donny O, 

That is awesome that you would open your doors like that. I guess I have really been missing out on what is going on over here spending all my time getting banned from LTS. That sux!!!!! And they think all the GOOD PEOPLE are over there, and this is such a DARKSIDE......wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not sure I am up for an all nighter but I would like to meet a few more people in the buz and I might be taking abel to drag a few guys I know locally with me. 

It woul be great to see 15-20 local plow guys sharing info, phone #, and where the good and bad customers are located.

Oh, will we be able to talk about out equipement, bring some pics, and share what did good and what does not work? That is considered bragging and being an arrogant arse elsewhere so I would like to know what the rules are before I open my mouth and share an opinion or view that is different from others. 


Ron G.


----------



## repo_man62

4evergreenlawns;409537 said:


> I guess I have really been missing out on what is going on over here spending all my time getting banned from LTS. That sux!!!!! And they think all the GOOD PEOPLE are over there, and this is such a DARKSIDE......wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron G.


Good to see you back! I haven't been over "there" ever since they *****ed about me posting this... http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=39451
What a brotherhood we have here!


----------



## JohnnyU

Ron, did you really get banned over all that? That's a bit concerning.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Snowbrdr360;409516 said:


> Damnit... I just realized im gone to the races that weekend:crying:


I dont remember approving of that! Now Hooters with everyone else is acceptable.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

JohnnyU;405478 said:


> Hey GB/BNC, do you still have that old New Holland Skid Steer?


Yes I do, I put in a new starter and this skid steer works AWESOME


----------



## JohnnyU

I'm looking for a deal like that.... Nothing around here for sale for a reasonable price that isn't a beat-up piece of junk.


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Johny,

Yes, I really did get banned over there where you can not mention this site by name. If you are concerned take a look at LTS and see what I posted over the years and tell me if posting what is my view of this industry is as I know it first hand. 

Repo Man, 

Thanks for the welcome back. I should have left awhile ago but I have met a few really great people as a result of being a member there. I was here first and invited over there and things in the begining where really awesome. 

Ron G.

So I hope to me the local guys time here and see if I can continune to grow the list of people I know in the business. You can never know enough people in this business.


----------



## repo_man62

*Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!*

Anyone from K.C./Joplin/Springfield goin' to Rockford I could ride with?


----------



## Dissociative

i missed that location..(ok..too lazy to read 5 pages of yacking) 

where is it?...and is it still 10-20?


----------



## repo_man62

Dissociative;411039 said:


> i missed that location..(ok..too lazy to read 5 pages of yacking)
> 
> where is it?...and is it still 10-20?


Saturday, October 20, 2007 4PM

Hooters Bar & Grill
6904 Argus Dr.
Rockford, IL 61107


----------



## powerjoke

is it too late to suggest CLINTON MO it would be close to repoman and me


----------



## Mark13

powerjoke;411335 said:


> is it too late to suggest CLINTON MO it would be close to repoman and me


My guess is yes. I think there is more of us around here then there is by you that are planning on attending this "meeting".


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok guys, i should be there and might be bringing the wife, and no funny bussines from you guys (you know how you are, bnc). I talked to thundercat and he still doesnt know if he can make it or not. And we all better be bringing the trucks for us to see what we have done to them. later guys


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

R&R Yard Design;411374 said:


> and no funny bussines from you guys


 You may want to reconsider coming


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

powerjoke;411335 said:


> is it too late to suggest CLINTON MO it would be close to repoman and me


Sorry, maybe next time


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Or Should It Just Be Me, You Know How It Was In Iowa


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

R&R Yard Design;411384 said:


> Or Should It Just Be Me, You Know How It Was In Iowa


Its just that BNC does not get out very much and so there is always a chance he may go crazy at some point during this trip


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;411388 said:


> Its just that BNC does not get out very much and so there is always a chance he may go crazy at some point during this trip


Great, my parents are going to hang me for being around you guys.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;411407 said:


> Great, my parents are going to hang me for being around you guys.


You need to lock it up, on the 20th of October your going to get in your truck and drive to rockford.


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;411425 said:


> You need to lock it up, on the 20th of October your going to get in your truck and drive to rockford.


If my truck feels like working that day, I'll be there.


----------



## grandview

Can't be there but I'll buy a pitcher of beer for you guys!:waving:


----------



## UglyTruck

grandview;411453 said:


> Can't be there but I'll buy a pitcher of beer for you guys!:waving:


Beer my lilly white butt.....your'e buying Margaritas all night...rocks not frozen!!! Just send your business credit card to the same address you sent my shirts to and I will make sure that to ill will befalls it. after all, its the least you can do if you cant make the short drive...


----------



## grandview

Here you go just print it out should be ok,Just tell them I said so!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;411436 said:


> If my truck feels like working that day, I'll be there.


Dont even start with that.

Hey GRANDVIEW !!! Thanks for the drinks


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;411492 said:


> Dont even start with that.


Well, my truck has to start for me to get there so thats where I am going to start. 

Ya ya ya, I know, I got your hopes up last time and never came. This time I'm comming.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Mark13;411502 said:


> Well, my truck has to start for me to get there so thats where I am going to start.
> 
> Ya ya ya, I know, I got your hopes up last time and never came. This time I'm comming.


We need your address then...if you dont show up we will make the party at your parents house!


----------



## Mark13

POPO4995;411648 said:


> We need your address then...if you dont show up we will make the party at your parents house!


I'm not sure how they would be with the adult beverages but we got a large country yard and a nice spot for a bonfire. lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Mark13;411690 said:


> adult beverages


WHAT  Okay you need to stop it, right now.


----------



## Mark13

Grassbusters;411693 said:


> WHAT  Okay you need to stop it, right now.


ya, sure.


----------



## NoFearDeere

Its ok Mark, you can say beer....we dont mind!


----------



## Mark13

POPO4995;412177 said:


> Its ok Mark, you can say beer....we dont mind!


I wasn't sure how the mods would feel about it. I wasn't worried about you guys,


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

SO next weekend!!


----------



## 3311

4evergreenlawns;409537 said:


> Donny O,
> 
> That is awesome that you would open your doors like that. I guess I have really been missing out on what is going on over here spending all my time getting banned from LTS. That sux!!!!! And they think all the GOOD PEOPLE are over there, and this is such a DARKSIDE......wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Not sure I am up for an all nighter but I would like to meet a few more people in the buz and I might be taking abel to drag a few guys I know locally with me.
> 
> It woul be great to see 15-20 local plow guys sharing info, phone #, and where the good and bad customers are located.
> 
> Oh, will we be able to talk about out equipement, bring some pics, and share what did good and what does not work? That is considered bragging and being an arrogant arse elsewhere so I would like to know what the rules are before I open my mouth and share an opinion or view that is different from others.
> 
> Ron G.


Nice to see you back at Plowsite Ron. Thought I would join you since the cat is out of the bag at LTS that we are friends ! Seems to be a much easier going group of members here.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Im not going to be there all alone am I ?  I hate drinking by myself, its just embarrassing


----------



## yamaguy

I can't make it guys. I forgot that my bro is coming in from Milwaukee and were loading the Atv's up and heading out to The Cliff's with someother people. CRAP!!!! I wanted to meet up with you guys. Sorry, next time fo sho!


----------



## NoFearDeere

I'm planning on being there....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

if this is going to happen we need to know who is coming for sure...please post up...


----------



## Mark13

yamaguy;414627 said:


> were loading the Atv's up and heading out to The Cliff's with someother people.


We have atvs too, I wanna come!

Waiting to hear back on a plow which will tell if I can come or not.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

BNC SERVICES;415174 said:


> if this is going to happen


O, Its going to happen



Mark13;415203 said:


> Waiting to hear back on a plow which will tell if I can come or not.


Shut up, your coming.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

ill be there, dont know if the wife wants to come still


----------



## JohnnyU

Probably not going to make it Saturday.


----------



## Donny O.

JohnnyU;415410 said:


> Probably not going to make it Saturday.


unfortunatly I problaby won't either. friend of mine was in a bad motorcycle accident and lost his foot among other injuries so they are having a benefit ride that day...I would be getting to hooters as everyone was leaving probably. since it won't go all night this is still available if anyone was interested...I jsut probably won't be able to make it to rockford.



Donny O.;409511 said:


> the reason I ask is i'm willing to offer up my yard, bonfire pit, grill, and some beds if anyone wanted to do that after. I live about 35 minutes up I90 from the hooters in rockford. I have a fire pit, parking, 3 sofas that pull into beds, futon, and a roll-a-way bed as well....there is also a Comfort Inn hotel right up the street. there is even a nice little bar right up the street where the drinks are cheap, jukebox works, and the pool table is almost as level as the one in my basement.


Doesnt' matter either way just thought I would throw the offer out there. if it ends up being something anyone is intersted in jsut call me that day/night and it's on!! weather looks decent as well. BTW the gas stations nearby sell beer til midnight!! 

Donny O.
1610 E Road 6
Edgerton WI 53534
608-290-2214


----------



## UglyTruck

I'm gonna have to bow out also... 

Good friends father passed away...visitation today, funeral tomorrow...all the work from WED-THUR-FRI gotta get it done SAT & SUN...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

This is like watching a train wreck . . . . . . O well, we will still have fun


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Hey grass, lets just move it out by us some where since the only people coming are by us anyways. i think theres just three of us coming...if my count is right..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

hey BNC let move to, lets say napperville or some where around that area then the wife will come for sure. Call me and let me know what we are doing, might check the pc by this weekend but dont know


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

R&R Yard Design;415516 said:


> hey BNC let move to, lets say napperville or some where around that area then the wife will come for sure. Call me and let me know what we are doing, might check the pc by this weekend but dont know


Bryan and I drinking tonight so I know that we will be calling you  ha ha


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

We can house some people at my shop if need be, bon fire and what not. Call chris, He wanted to come but he was not sure about rockford.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

well then lets move it from rockford, so markey mark can make it(lol) just let me know what we are doing. if we do it by naper or something it would closer as i will be in dekalb for the weekend


----------



## yamaguy

Grassbusters;415518 said:


> We can house some people at my shop if need be, bon fire and what not. Call chris, He wanted to come but he was not sure about rockford.


I might be able to make that. How about that little juice bar Zero Gravity? Then Mark can come. LOL


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

yamaguy;415778 said:


> I might be able to make that. How about that little juice bar Zero Gravity? Then Mark can come. LOL


I think the name changed, I think its blure or something


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Anyone coming PM me your phone number so that I may call you. With so many people dropping out a group of us are going to meet up around the Naperville/Lisle area. It will be a good time, hope to see you all there. 

DO NOT DRIVE TO ROCKFORD AND GO TO HOOTERS, NO ONE WILL BE THERE


----------



## phishoook

now I wish I was going up to snowplowsupply to get that plow. It would have been an easy trip to keep driving with a new plow on board. But i found them for $400 less right here in town.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I'm out......Have fun guys


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

phishoook;416220 said:


> now I wish I was going up to snowplowsupply to get that plow. It would have been an easy trip to keep driving with a new plow on board. But i found them for $400 less right here in town.


Its less then 10 min from me


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You guy are party poopers, One of you guys call me today and let me know whats going on. Talk to you later


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Grassbusters;402582 said:


> Lets all try to attend, I as well as others have driven many hrs to other states to attend plowsite meetings, so stop complaining and drive out If we can get enough people maybe we will get a party bus like some guys did in years pastxysport .I have planned this well in advance, so tell your wife, ask your mom or put it on the calender, I hope to see you all there. . . . . . .


Im am very disappointed


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

so am i.... What happen? you guys all suck...


----------



## stroker79

This is the crappy part planning these events. I know the feeling. Some make it, some dont. Dont take it personally. If we have one in december, ill be there but lets plan that one in december.


----------



## Dissociative

It's December


----------



## Donny O.

Dissociative;442328 said:


> It's December


no according to your timestamp you were 8 hours and 23 minutes early!!!


----------



## Dissociative

naaa, i just run that much ahead of all you chumps! Thats why i am always first out!! hehehe lol


----------



## Dissociative

Cool, Now I Have Sig And Avatar..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Too bad no one showed up for the meeting....Grass and me always welcome plowers to grasses shop though. Just leave your number for one of us and we will call ya...


----------



## Dissociative

number and my mail is in my sig.... i need a ballast bar made up....anyone want some cash???

4x6 stock with 2x2 welded on it...1/4" material...filled with cement..i just need the welds..


----------



## Dissociative

stroker79;416926 said:


> This is the crappy part planning these events. I know the feeling. Some make it, some dont. Dont take it personally. If we have one in december, ill be there but lets plan that one in december.


so....lets do something guys....i want to meet you two...hooters?...diamonds?..black jacks?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

We are going out tonight, probably to the bar in lisle.....


----------



## Dissociative

truck still has spreader and blade on it...and 2600 in salt in bed....next time?....bills to pay tonight also


----------

